# How can I help my mouse?



## Siany (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey guys wondering if anyone can help, 
My little mouse iggy she is just over 1 1/2 years old has lost an awful lot of weight? She's always been a chubby mouse but almost over night she started too loose weight quite fast! Now she been at this weight of just skin and bones for about 2 weeks but she is more active than she has ever been, she's constantly on the wheel climbing out of the cage when ever its open! What could be wrong with her? What can I feed her to help her put on some weight she's still eating her normal food but I can't stand to see her so skinny?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

could just be age ....


----------



## Siany (Oct 2, 2013)

That's what I am hoping I don't want her to be suffering although she seems herself but her sister who is the same age is doing the opposit and is starting to put weight on quite quickly? I'm just unsure as these guys were my first and only mice so I don't know wether to be worried or not?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

try giving her some food with extra protein like sunflower seeds this may help


----------



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

I had a similar problem with extreme weight loss with my little mouse, Tessy. I'd suggest giving your mouse a bit of scrambled egg and making sure there are plenty of sunflower seeds in her food bowl. A pet store assistant actually suggested trying sunflower hearts as these are meant to be a great way of building your pet up. You can get them from any local pet store. 1 and a 1/2 years is pretty old for a normal mouse, so it could just be nature taking its course. I know it's horrible seeing them so skinny. I'm sorry about your little mouse  Try taking her to a vet if it doesn't help. They may be able to give her antibiotics to fight a potential infection, as this could also cause weight loss.

Good luck!


----------



## Siany (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advise guys, I spoke to a vet and they said it is more than likely her age and to feed her some mashed up baby rusks, needless to say she is starting to put the weight on and look much healthier! But yes lots of eggs and sunflower seeds after a few week of this! Sorry to hear about tessy to I hope you find some answer about your little friend!


----------

